# Nouveau Gentoo

## Louinux

Bonjour, 

Linuxien sans prétention âgé de 65 ans pas geek du tout

Je voudrais essayer gentoo mais habitué à Mageia (10 ans) et une visite chez Mint et Manjaro, je ne sais pas où télécharger gentoo et quoi exactement

j'ai ça : https://gentoo.c3sl.ufpr.br//releases/amd64/20160704/

J'ai déjà eu assez de mal à trouver votre forum.

Je voudrais essayer cette distribution pour voir déjà si elle me propose des logiciels et de plus récents que j'ai sur Mageia (darktable 3.0 - Gimp 2.10 - Grisbi et d'autres)

J'ai vu des vidéos de Adrien Linuxtricks et apparemment pas facile à installer, cela à l'air assez compliqué.

A bientôt

Louinux

----------

## Magic Banana

Gentoo est constamment mise à jour.  Pour l'installer (y compris choisir le support d'installation), il faut suivre le manuel : https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:AMD64/fr

----------

## Louinux

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Gentoo est constamment mise à jour.  Pour l'installer (y compris choisir le support d'installation), il faut suivre le manuel : https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:AMD64/fr

 

Oui, cela m'a l'air très compliqué pour un simple utilisateur, je vais me lancer un peu plus dans la lecture mais le peu que j'ai pu lire ou voir sur les vidéo d'Adrien, cela n'est pas vraiment fait pour tout le monde

Merci

----------

## El_Goretto

Pas forcément très compliqué, mais disons que l'utilisateur de Gentoo est poussé à en apprendre plus sur "comment fonctionne" son système, et ne se contente pas de "comment l'utiliser". Comme tu le dis, ce ne sont pas les objectifs de la majorité des utilisateurs Linux  :Smile: 

----------

## guitou

Bonjour.

Sans te lancer dans une installation, tu peux déjà chercher les logiciels qui t'interessent particulièrement sur https://packages.gentoo.org, pour voir quelles versions sont supportées.

Ensuite, si Gentoo ne s'installe pas en quelques clics, contrairement à la majorité des distributions, elle a le mérite d'être très didactique et au final, une installation réussie, c'est un système que tu as compris et que tu maîtrises.

A toi de voir si tu veux t'y essayer ou si tu préfères te tourner vers une distro plus facile.

Enfin, si tu te lances dans l'aventure, commence ici: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:Main_Page

Tu trouveras entre autres moyen de démarrer sur une base récente (ton lien en .br finit en timeout pour moi, et quand bien même, 2016... c'est plus très frais)

Et en cas de soucis, n'hésite surtout pas a revenir poser des questions sur ce forum.

++

Gi)

----------

